# easy rougher



## richgreer

I've had one of these for about a year now. I think it is great. As the reviewer said, it can remove a lot of material in a hurry. What he did not say is that it can also leave a very smooth finish. You can lighten up the pressure and use this tool like a scraper creating those super thin shavings that almost float away.

I've done projects where this was the only tool I used. When I start to sand I usually start with 220 grit paper.

Of course, another advantage is that you don't have to sharpen this tool. I cut with the front of the tool and the front half of each side edge. I estimate that I get about 25 hours of use before I turn the cutter 180 degrees so I have fresh edges to work with. Then I have to replace the cutter (less than $15) when all of the edges are used up. I'm on the second half of the second cutter now.

This is a great tool for a beginner because it is so easy to use.


----------



## Dukegijoe

My wife and I have both this tool and the easy finisher, and we use it on almost every object we create. It is so easy… and it can be used to create curves and undercuts. A great tool for the beginning wood turner… The only problem is that it is so versatile the turner might not pick up another tool. Great review and I would highly recommend this tool!


----------



## billthekatt

6 bowls in 2 days and this was the only tool i used.. whats a bowl gouge for now..


----------



## peruturner

I have one too made it my self for a lot less than 100+ the cutters can be bougth at Global tools for 1.25 to 3.25 each but only comes in sets of 10 cutters they do not make round ones but they do have some others shapes


----------



## Sawmillnc

I was just about to ask about these in the forum. Thanks for the review. Looks like a super tool. Any luck on identifying a cheap carbide replacement cutter for the finisher?


----------



## a1Jim

pretty cool


----------



## billthekatt

i havent found any cheaper replacement finish bits yet..summer is on and the shop is getting to hot to work in now..lots of grass to cut


----------



## Sawmillnc

Your review "forced" me to buy both. The rougher and finisher. I say I would have to agree with the review. FANTASTIC rougher and finisher.

I am able to make translucent walls in a box elder form ( will post pics eventually) and not once felt out of my depth..


----------



## tooldad

We use the finisher for pens in my school shop class which I teach. I have students that either love it or hate it. Most love it. There are a few that just cant get the knack of using it.

ditto on not having to sharpen it. When I have a 1-3 lathes running for 6 hours a day for a 6 months out of the year, I get sick of sharpening.


----------



## swirlsandburls

I bought the rougher recently, and I am pretty sure I have used on every piece I have turned since buying it. Simply put, I am not aware of ANY tool on the market that can beat this tool for roughing, especially on interrupted cuts in dry, hard stock. The long handle gives lots of leverage, and the square shank is very easy to control. One piece of advice, though, get the deflector. You have to see the chips this thing creates to believe it, and they all come straight back at you. And they are HOT as all getout! Wonderful purchase.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR

Got mine and like you all state. THIS IS A GREAT TOOL. If you are gentle and have a light touch, this tool can put a nice smooooooth finish on the item. Well woth the money. Thanks to all of you for recommending this tool. This is not the first time I have turned to LJ for sound buying advice.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have had mine for 2 years now and can say for someone in a wheelchair it is the best turning tools I have ever used. I have the 2 large ones and 2 medium ones and would highly like the small ones also. I have not used the pointed one and would like to try it too.
If a person uses the tools right they can even leave a very clean cut like a skew. Very awesome to use in manuvering from any angle and the handle and blade take all of the beating and not a persons arms or hands.

I am not a spokesman, just a will satisfied customer.

Arlin


----------



## McLeanVA

I have recently switched to buying Byrd Tool replacement cutter heads for my Ci1 Rougher. So much cheaper than the EWT versions. They are 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm and can be found on Amazon in packs of 10 as "peruturner" pointed out in the comments above.

Below is the link to the Amazon detail. I paid around $28 for a 10 pack. So they are less than $3 per blade, which is WAY cheaper than the EWT replacements.

http://amzn.com/B000E9NKKY

Hopes this helps save some of you some money and keeps you turning.


----------

